# So much Confusion, Moving To Thailand / Getting married help please ^.^



## LovesThailand (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey everyone 

Nice to meet you, and this is my first post so be gentle with me ^.^

Im so confused with Thailand and it's regulations it is unreal. Basically im moving to live there on 12th February 2009 to marry my Thai/Chinese girlfriend now she has finally got her PHD.

Her dad has given us a house to live in once where married about 50 mins drive from Bangkok, so we will have a place to live and my girl has got her job all ready since she get back from the states. I known my girl for 7 years now, started as mates for 4 years then fell in loves lol and she is not a Bar Girl. Some time we will come to England basically for holidays etc, but she wants the same as me, we both want our kids to be in the thai educational system as the kids will be tought family values that is not happening at all here in England hehehe >.<

What i need to know and finding so hard to find out is, 

1 - When i marry her what do i need to do ? Some friends say i need to sign into the police station or something to get a book, so they can stamp it once a year for every year im there till the book is finished in 10 years from now.

2 - What visa do i need ? as im getting a Tourist Visa with the 3 renewals for £84.00 from Hull Embassy here in England, and this gives me 6 months but my girl said we will be married by March 2009. When where married do i need to get a new visa and do i need to do more visa runs, or is this why i have to sign the paper with the police once a year to get my stamp ?

I found so many posts in here on working etc so can get the info from this in the forum allready, but there was nothing that i could find in here with my predicament =P

Thanks so much for any kind of help and much appreciated 

Roman


----------



## richosr (Feb 11, 2009)

*Visa*



LovesThailand said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Nice to meet you, and this is my first post so be gentle with me ^.^
> 
> ...



What you need is a 1 year non-immigrant category O multi entry visa from Hull Consulate which costs 100GBP. When you arrive in Thailand you will then be given a 90 day stamp. after 88 days you will need to go to a border crossing get a stamp to leave Thailand walk to the border and get a stamp to enter say Malaysia (at Malaysian border) and then walk back into Thailand and get a new 90 day stamp. You will need to do this every 90 days until you make you Marriage Visa application. This will get you a 1 year Marriage Visa and you will just have to report to your local immigration office every 90 days. To apply for a Marriage Visa (check with the Thai Immigration office as they keep changing the rules!), you will need to have 400,000 bahts in a Thai Bank Account in your name. A letter from the British Embassy confirming your residence address (You will need to Register with the British Embassy first to apply for the letter, you can register on-line at the British embassy before you travel.) Another letter from the British Embassy confirming your Income and/or savings, these letters cost about 25GBP each (Make sure you have original documents to support your residency address and incomes). You will need photos of you and your wife together, and with her family, marriage certificate, copies of wife's house registration and ID card.

As I said they do keep changing the rules, if you go to the Immigration Office in Bangkok, there is a poster on the wall with the latest rules, this appears to be updated every few weeks, and is not the same as the rules on the Thai Embassy or Immigration Web sites.

PS: Do not be tempted by offers from Thai Lawyers to get your visa for you, they are useless (I found), they will try to charge you about 15,000 baht, they do not know the current rules, and will screw up your application. It is simpler, cheaper and easier to do it yourself. 

I hope this helps

kindest regards

Steve


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

The latest rules, so I have been told, is that you have to have the cash in Thailand now (if not based on income) and thus should only need Thai bank statements rather than the UK Embassy letter. That's 400k as said above. You can NOT use combined income any more, so you will have to show 40k/month over the last year in your name (confirmed by embassy if overseas) if you want to go this route rather than the cash deposit.

Not sure the Thai education system is what you want though. They may learn respect, but they are not taught to think in state schools here - its all by-rote stuff like Victorian times. That's why rich Thais and most foreigners send their kids to international school (private). It isn't cheap though.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

*Sorry but this is vital!*

Go to a lawyer and get her to sign a prenuptual agreement.
I did and thank god I did. When it all went pear shaped she got nothing!!!


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

King Silk said:


> Go to a lawyer and get her to sign a prenuptual agreement.
> I did and thank god I did. When it all went pear shaped she got nothing!!!
> 
> I know lots of guys who were cleaned out when divorce reared its ugly head.
> ...


----------

